# Awe vs magnaflow



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Just got my paycheck today and I'm looking to get a new exhaust and the USP test pipe. I'm debating between these two exhaust and keep watching vids on YouTube but I can't decide which sounds better. I never heard either in person so looking for some opinions from people who have. Thanks


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey man what's up? 
I own the MagnaFlow exhaust, and i usually get pretty good complements on it, It is a little bit less noisy then the AWE, i've had a car with the AWE exhaust rev and compare right next to my car, The Magnaflow doesn't have much of a drone at idle, once you get 2500rpm and up you hear it get throaty (in a nice way) and 3rd gear (the power gear) is most likely the most throatiest gear ... sounds more like a V6 or V8. And honestly wit hthat price you can't go wrong i actually got mine for $400 and change with some crazy discount codes and sale time but beyond that the magnaflow is made out of 300 grade stainless steel which lasts longer then the 400 grade (400 is shiny but less durable) but beyond that if you want even more noise go for AWE it does make the car sound even meaner depends what your looking for


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey thanks for you input I'll take that into consideration when making my decision. Where dd you get it from and where didyou find the codes. Thanks


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

I have the awe with the test pipe and it sounds so awesome. But on the highway it sucks, around town and on back-roads it's pure win though. But cruising in 5th at like 3k is a little rough. But what may be loud for me you might be fine with. Everyone has dif tastes. Best bet is to hear it in person.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

prooly not on the current outlook, but i have NEUSPEED and it sound wonderful...

a WOT video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xbnrv88zgk


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

i can't really hear your exhaust over the civic lol but i'm sure it does sound good.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have the AWE as well and it sounds amazing, but highway drone sucks like vw93to85 said


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

The awe by itself isn't bad on the highway. But when you throw on the testpipe it's loud as hell. I just roll the windows down and crank up the tunes. I'm not looking foward to the drive down to H2O


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol.. the exhaust that sounds on the vid is mine. lol


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

pennsydubbin said:


> Hey thanks for you input I'll take that into consideration when making my decision. Where dd you get it from and where didyou find the codes. Thanks


HotExhaust.com or something like that, honestly i don't remember the code so yehh lol but good luck with your choice


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

If you want the Magnaflow exhaust go to www.hottexhaust.com and hit make an offer. Just put a really cheap price and they will e-mail you a coupon code for the best deal. I also have the test pipe and I love it. Its quiet at stock and at cruising speed (60-70mph). My only complaint with the magnaflow is that its pretty rusty after about 6 months of use. It still works fine but liiks nasty underneath the car. Hopefully it lasts for a while before rusting all the way through.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks everyone for your responses i still didn't really decide yet but this helped me alot. i think im leaning more towards the magnaflow because i do alot of highway driving plus i can get it cheaper than the awe and i have alot of other stuff to buy for my car.


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

to be honesty i think eurojet full exhaust gives the best sound...i have eurojet cat back...it is more mild but a GREAT sound plus its 435 from ngp and amazing quality
the magnaflow is made of a slightly lower quality stainless than awe or eurojet...it will rust on the surface but it isn't supposed to rust through

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjlJKG0KuZk


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

If you have the Votex rear valence the Magnaflow will melt it.


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

I have been wanting to get AWE for a while, but now since I'm hearing about the highway sounds I'm concerned. What does hwy sound like? is it a buzzing noise or something?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

eurojet only makes cat backs for the rabbits and i have a jetta thats why im between the awe and magnaflow


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

.. i just got my magnaflow 3 days ago, and im loving it, no raspy at all, but if i had the money i would go with the AWE... i got mine from SE auto for 429 + 30 shipping, awsome price for what it is... im loving it


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

for your sake dont get the USP and magnaflow setup. go AWE. had the usp+magnaflow setup...droned HARD...was really raspy and disgusting sounding about like 3700 rpms and up under full throttle.

i have eurojet now and i couldnt be happier. the AWE is really throaty and sounds much better than the magnaflow IMO....

but if you have the money get yourself the EJ headers and catback...i have the catless midpipe on mine and its just....amazing.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Alright then I won't be cheap and just get the AWE. Thanks again everyone for your imput


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

Pennsydubbin, I assume Ur from PA? I live in South Jersey and can meet you at a local GTG near Philly, if you want to hear how it sounds in person... I have AWE on my Jetta Wolf w/ rear Votex. I Love how she sounds all the time. No test pipe, no real drone on highway. Lemme know. Open invitation to all in South Jersey/Philly area or North Jersey/NYC suburb areas on some weekends.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Haha yes I'm from Easton, Pa which is about an hour and a half from Philly. Where do you guys get together and on what days


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

Deptford, NJ GTG - Last Wednesdays


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Lt. Crash said:


> Deptford, NJ GTG - Last Wednesdays


i'd go but its my girlfriends 21st birthday so im going bar hopping that night and by time the next one rolls around i'll probably already have just bought the AWE exhaust anyway lol


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

go with AWE, ppl will tell you that that sound shouldnt come from a 2.5L i have it on my 06 jetta, and when im coming down the road ppl have said "i thought it was a race car coming", NO JOKE. theres only a drone at 2k but i like it.


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> prooly not on the current outlook, but i have NEUSPEED and it sound wonderful...
> 
> a WOT video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xbnrv88zgk



that neuspeed exhaust sounds really ricey. my friend had it on his rabbit. it took it off within 2 days and went GHL.

AWE ftw.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

flyboy425 said:


> go with AWE, ppl will tell you that that sound shouldnt come from a 2.5L i have it on my 06 jetta, and when im coming down the road ppl have said "i thought it was a race car coming", NO JOKE. theres only a drone at 2k but i like it.


 I love mine.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> lol.. the exhaust that sounds on the vid is mine. lol


Hard to judge the sound of an exhaust with TWO mod'ed cars barreling down the drag strip...


----------



## gordonjj (Jun 28, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> thanks everyone for your responses i still didn't really decide yet but this helped me alot. i think im leaning more towards the magnaflow because i do alot of highway driving plus i can get it cheaper than the awe and i have alot of other stuff to buy for my car.


Magnaflow has always been the first preference of many people. All the best for the D-day.


----------



## gordonjj (Jun 28, 2010)

DUSlider said:


> If you have the Votex rear valence the Magnaflow will melt it.


I didn't know the combination between the two could cause that. I hope something can be done to prevent the melt.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i have a neuspeed, and a GLI rear. it too, is melting.

thats why i'm getting AWE. it looks like it doesnt melt anthing.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

I got a little delayed with getting the exhaust because I bought new coilovers first but I ended up purchasing the AWE last Friday and hopefully it'll be at my house waiting for me when I get home from work today


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Penny, post some videos please. Are you planing on keeping the cat?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

eatrach said:


> Penny, post some videos please. Are you planing on keeping the cat?



i will put a video up as soon as i get it on my car. In the near future i plan on buying the usp test pipe but until then, yes i'll be keeping the cat


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

don't know if this has been brought up, but magnaflow is only 2.25" diameter and i think all others are 2.5" better flow! is in the 2.5


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

and a side note to his post...

neyspeed is 2.75"


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> don't know if this has been brought up, but magnaflow is only 2.25" diameter and i think all others are 2.5" better flow! is in the 2.5


Almost.

Magnaflow's Rabbit exhaust (16692) is 2.25", while the Jetta exhaust (16694) is 2.5". OP said he has a Jetta.

I assume the Rabbit system is 2.25" since it only has a single resonator, as opposed to the Jetta system's two.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

My exhaust came yesterday and I'm going to put it on now. I'll post a before and after video comparing my custom exhaust to the AWE


----------



## leszekr (May 4, 2009)

Are you putting the test pipe on too? I have an AWE and i have to say good choice! I have been torn on the test pipe though. I keep reading things that make me not wanna get it, but I also read positive comments. I dunno what I should do for my 09 bunny! 
Congrats on the exhaust though!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

leszekr said:


> Are you putting the test pipe on too? I have an AWE and i have to say good choice! I have been torn on the test pipe though. I keep reading things that make me not wanna get it, but I also read positive comments. I dunno what I should do for my 09 bunny!
> Congrats on the exhaust though!


i was originally going to get the test pipe but i kinda just forgot about it honestly. The sound of the AWE exhaust is awesome i get compliments all the time. If i can find a used test pipe i'd like to buy it off someone. I never heard any bad comments though, what are the things that make you not want to get it?


----------



## BTDUBS (Jun 30, 2009)

I am surprised that I haven't seen more Eurojet recommendations. It has a 2.5" pipe instead of the 2.25" pipe that magnaflow and Neuspeed use. Eurojet is VERY fairly priced and AWE is supposed to be the best. Look up any of those videos and you will understand. I got my Eurojet 2 months ago and was floored by how good the welds looked.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

BTDUBS said:


> I am surprised that I haven't seen more Eurojet recommendations. It has a 2.5" pipe instead of the 2.25" pipe that magnaflow and Neuspeed use. Eurojet is VERY fairly priced and AWE is supposed to be the best. Look up any of those videos and you will understand. I got my Eurojet 2 months ago and was floored by how good the welds looked.


 OP has a Jetta, so there's no Eurojet available off the shelf. 

Also, see up a few posts where I explained the difference in pipe diameters of the Magnaflow systems.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

yep. here is a pic of the Rabbit exhaust. Just a single muffler.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nice system


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

any vids or sound clips man... im in the same boat about a exhaust purchase.... post em post em! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

AKdub914 said:


> any vids or sound clips man... im in the same boat about a exhaust purchase.... post em post em! :beer::thumbup:


Yea I took a vid of my car when I put the exhaust on but I just never put it on here. I will do it soon


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

bump for updates


----------



## poopdrummer (Jan 17, 2008)

When you get the eurojet, doesn't it come with a magnaflow cat?? reference eurojet website


----------

